# Share your Belgian hares



## Leanne1990 (Jul 26, 2019)

My absolute favourite bunny breed! I have a white female rescue Belgian who I adopted today from the RSPCA , I have a male red Belgian X and a rescue lop I would love to see other people's they're not a breed you see very often (it's my first thread so be please bear with me)


----------



## Niomi (Jul 26, 2019)

I don't think I have ever seen a Belgian Hare. Here in the USA, they are a threatened breed on The Livestock Conservancy list.


----------



## Leanne1990 (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh no really I had no idea Im on a couple of Belgian hare FB groups but I noticed most people on there was from the USA and mainly bred them to show them. I know a lady who lives near me who has 2 but apart from that I never see any others


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 26, 2019)

Those ears are just magnificent! My buns have tiny dwarf ears, ha ha!


----------



## SableSteel (Jul 26, 2019)

I no longer have any Belgian hares, but these were mine

This is Carina 





And Roy






Belgians are much more rare in the US (we also don't have many, if any, white belgians here - just the rufus or black & tans), and not popular/common as pets (most the people I see with just pet belgian hares are in the UK)


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Jul 26, 2019)

SableSteel said:


> I no longer have any Belgian hares, but these were mine
> 
> This is Carina
> 
> ...


Wow, fantastic! I love the ears, huge eyes and shiny coats  I am very sorry that you no longer have them...however, I am sure they had a wonderful life with you❤ I never, ever heard of a white BH. It is not a cross at all??


----------



## SableSteel (Jul 27, 2019)

There's white belgian hares in the UK, and a couple other colors that we don't have in the US as well (black, for example). Until just recently, when black & tans were imported (mostly within the last decade, maybe a bit longer) _all_ the hares in the US were the standard rufus color. (I have heard of some white hares showing up in the US, but those are definitely the exception, rather than the rule - they're not a color you can regularly find here)


----------



## Leanne1990 (Jul 27, 2019)

Awwe sablesteel they're beautiful! 
Bunny_mommy no she's definitely not a cross, my male belgian is a cross and you can definitely tell the difference between the two. 
I've only ever seen a couple white ones online before. She had been in the rescue centre since April and she went in with her white sister and 2 Rufus males. They also said because of her being a rew she's was overlooked. The moment I saw her post I was at the rescue centre as soon as it opened I just instantly fell in love with her


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Jul 29, 2019)

Leanne1990 said:


> Awwe sablesteel they're beautiful!
> Bunny_mommy no she's definitely not a cross, my male belgian is a cross and you can definitely tell the difference between the two.
> I've only ever seen a couple white ones online before. She had been in the rescue centre since April and she went in with her white sister and 2 Rufus males. They also said because of her being a rew she's was overlooked. The moment I saw her post I was at the rescue centre as soon as it opened I just instantly fell in love with her


That is very cool! I did not think she was, it is just that she is so rare and beautiful. I apologize if I made it sound like she was not authentic  Yes, I can see the mix in the male-- his body looks mostly like a Belgian Hare's, but head looks almost like a normal cute little bunny ^_^ Still a cutie for sure. Even though I have 5 bunnies, you ladies are making me want to post an ad looking for a Belgian Hare, haha.


----------



## Leanne1990 (Jul 30, 2019)

Bunny_Mommy said:


> That is very cool! I did not think she was, it is just that she is so rare and beautiful. I apologize if I made it sound like she was not authentic  Yes, I can see the mix in the male-- his body looks mostly like a Belgian Hare's, but head looks almost like a normal cute little bunny ^_^ Still a cutie for sure. Even though I have 5 bunnies, you ladies are making me want to post an ad looking for a Belgian Hare, haha.


 Haha no offence taken they're brilliant! I'm sure they think they're dogs haha


----------



## Leanne1990 (Jul 30, 2019)

she is such a poser


----------



## Sissy (Jul 30, 2019)

She is so beautiful! I can't believe she was left in rescue that long. She must just have been waiting for you to spot her!

Out of interest, how easy was the process of adopting from the rescue? I heard they are very strict on acceptable housing. Your own set ups look fantastic from your photos and you are clearly experienced with the breed.


----------



## Leanne1990 (Jul 30, 2019)

I can't believe she was too bless her. 

I'd say it was easy, I went to see her and had a chat with the staff, 
I ticked all their boxes but her add stated no children under the age of 7, I have young children but the bunny's aren't the children's pets so I told them that and they was happy to make an exception and said it's more to stop people getting rabbit's for their children who then loose interest. They gave me 2 weeks to keep her on reserve so I could sort her housing out which we managed . 
I called and let them know once we was ready and they did the home check and they was more than happy with her set up. I think their main thing is could I provide her enough space. And I already had experience with the breed like you say so that probably worked to my advantage too.

I had planned to build a shed for my existing bunny's for when they was bonded so it just got things done abit quicker and I'm hoping with time once my other 2 are bonded I'll maybe be able to add dotty and they will hopefully be a trio.


----------



## Sissy (Jul 30, 2019)

Aww... Dotty... Bless her! I love how her ears are so pink too.


----------



## Anna R. (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow. I have always been attracted to the Belgian breed, they are so magnificent. I was not aware that white even existed. Beautiful and so majestic...I love the long ears. Simply Amazing


----------



## Leanne1990 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've gotta say the ears was the first thing that I loved when I first saw my male belgian x at the pet shop and that he hopped over to come and greet me, they're so inquisitive it's fantastic! So I knew as soon as I saw dotty and saw she had been in the rescue centre for 3months and needed a home I just had to go and see her


----------

